# Deep sea corals glow to help their symbiotic algae



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

They take in the bluish light that they get at the depths where they live and fluoresce it at longer wavelengths throughout their tissues to help boost the photosynthetic capabilities of their photosynthetic partners.

NY Times article
Original scientific paper


----------

